# Is Spartan's cable really worth double the other brands?



## BCPlumber (Jul 17, 2009)

Any thoughts.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I do have a thought.

Go to the intro forum and tell us a little about yourself. 

Such as:

Where you are from
what code you are under
what kind of plumbing you do
your blood type
You will get lots of comments AFTER doing that. Thanks.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea, what he said!:laughing:


----------



## BCPlumber (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, my mistake. Did I click on EHarmony? I thought this was a site for Plumbers. I wasn't looking for a date!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

BCPlumber said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Did I click on EHarmony? I thought this was a site for Plumbers. I wasn't looking for a date!




I'm sorry you're incapable of following directions or maybe just can't read? Yes this is a site for PROFESSIONAL plumbers, maybe you were looking for the Romper Room?:laughing:

ok fine, just kidding. Give us an intro!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi BCPlumber, were not picking on you, we just like to get an intro from anyone new, afterwards it will be like your family here. I helps us to know who we are talking with.

Thanks

Click below and lets hear from you.

Intro


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

bcplumber said:


> sorry, My Mistake. Did I Click On Eharmony? I Thought This Was A Site For Plumbers. I Wasn't Looking For A Date!


 
Hahahaha


----------

